# Bitless bridles at shows



## MarleyandEllie (Oct 30, 2010)

does anyone know the rules for riding in a dr.cooks bitless bridle at a local fall fair show?


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

In Kansas, the 4H rules state that any horse older than 5 needs a bit...westerns have to have shanked bits, and english must have a snaffle...which i don't agree with because I would much rather go out and ride in a bosal (and so would my horse). But im sure rules vary. Are you thinking of Open Classes? Or 4H?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think you would have to put that question to your individual organiser.
I can't see why a western horse can't be shown in a snaffle if the rider usually uses one and if a horse is safe in a Dr Cook or bosal then why not be able to use them - though I can see why a bosal might not look right in an english class a Dr Cook looks like an english bridle just minus the bit
The only way these rules will change is if people petition show organisers


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I've also been wondering about this because I know in some shows you can be disqualified. My mare goes wonderfully in a sidepull as opposed to a bit. Not sure if she can't feel it after she was hit by a drunk driver or what but I think it varies on which shows you go to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Exactly! My gelding is extremely hard mouthed after his previous rider, so I've been working with him and shanked bits are just too much for him...He rides great in a rope halter, bitless bridle, and rides perfectly with only a neckrope! I asked the judge last year if in my reining class I could just ride him with a neckrope and she said no because it was an "unfair advantage" to the others...well if i put the extra time and practice into my horse, then im pretty sure we deserve that advantage....oh well life goes on.


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

I was just asking this question today elsewhere lol. I went directly to the organizers of a show series I want to go to. My old man is very uncomfortable in any type of bit I've tried on him (a jointed copper mouth snaffle being the least uncomfortable thus far). I don't know his history, but when he arrived his teeth were grown out way too long, and he has a lot of odd scarring on his tongue. I tried a bosal on him and he rode like a gentleman, so I decided to get a bitless bridle for local shows. The show personnel wrote me back saying it would be allowed because of medical reasons, but would be considered unconventional tack.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I have seen people jump in them but never in any western classes...


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Jumpers and the xc phase of eventing allow bitless bridles/hackamores. Western classes horses 5 and under allow bosals. Anything else it's considered unconventional tack and a judge can choose to not place you because of it from the research I've done today. Apparently some judges also say black tack in hunter classes is also unconventional. Silly, I know.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It sounds as if they are allowed in Cowboy dressage
I cant see why the colour of your tack should make a difference but Jewellery is not allowed in UK showing classes!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am pretty sure, all showing of horses over 5 years in most associations in rail classes are required to be bridled. Under 5 in western you can use a snaffle or bosal, english (not jumping), you must have a bit.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I just re-read the APHA rulebook cover-to-cover. The only hackamore allowed is a bosal (5 years of age and under), unless you get special permission from your vet.

As far as open shows go, you will have to see if they allow "training tack", which is what that bit would be considered as in the showing environment.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

You need to actually go to the source, contact your local organization and find out the rule from them.


----------

